# G. Pulchra breeding advice.



## Skyespirit86 (Feb 23, 2008)

I have a recently required pair of adult G pulchras and would like some instructions on how to breed them. I was waiting for them both to shed, which they now have, and the male has matured and spurs on his legs, so any advice welcome. I haven't seen any sperm webs as yet- what do they look like?


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

Are these the first spiders you've tried to breed? They're very difficult to get a sac from, never mind spiderlings :lol: 

Once the male has sperm webbed (You should see thick, white web hanging off of something normally, they destroy it once they've used it) and the female is fed well (Normally about 8 weeks after moulting) introduce the male at the opposite side of the females tank to where she is sitting. Be ready and waiting with something to get in the way incase she tries to attack him. He should go in and drum and vibrate. Leave them be and he will approach the female. She should rear up and unhinge her fangs, which he will then hook with his tibial apophysis (hooks) and push her backwards. His palps will then find her epigastric furrow and you should see a few insertions. The male will then walk backwards as far as he can and unhook his legs from her fangs. The female can sometimes get hostile and chase him out so be ready to seperate them.

Once they've mated cool the female down. I've been told the best thing for a female pulchra is to keep her in a black bin with deep substrate and keep her cool. Feed as normal and i flooded my female a month before she dropped the eggsac. Once she baracades herself in leave her be - the slightest disturbance could mean the end of the eggsac!


----------

